# Carved a wedding present for my duaghter and her new hubby



## lumberjackchef (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is my latest slab art......................












It was all chainsaw no dremel/hand tools. Burned and painted then sanded with a grinder/flap wheel. So what cha think?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful! That is really nice.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work on a good looking piece of wood


----------



## Boydt8 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Nice*

That is very nice work!


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 11, 2012)

super nice


----------



## mrkcruzr (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks Great! Whats the finish on it, poly?


----------



## mrkcruzr (Jun 12, 2012)

The grain worked really nice with that fish, kinda gives it some dimension and an eye. Was that on purpose?


----------



## rmh3481 (Jun 12, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jun 12, 2012)

mrkcruzr said:


> The grain worked really nice with that fish, kinda gives it some dimension and an eye. Was that on purpose?



Not really just worked out that way. Does work well though.

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashmo75 (Jun 25, 2012)

lumberjackchef said:


> Here is my latest slab art......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cool2:I HAVE TO SAY THIS IS PRETTY SWEET!!! you did a awesome job!


----------

